# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Has a dream character ever kicked you out of your dream?

## imaginefaisalpl

I did a WILD when i took a nap at about 3 pm today and after some struggle with sleep paralysis and false awakening i attained Lucidity. 

I jumped out of my body and into my kitchen and quickly rubbed my hands, i was way too excited. I went to open my bathroom door but that wouldn't open so i walked back to the living room where i jumped out of my body and saw my brother sitting on a chair. I asked him "whats for dinner?" and he replied "how originally originative" in a sarcastic voice he always does.

After that i immediately bounced out of my dream.

Can dream characters kick you out of your dream? I believe my brother said that to me because i wasn't being creative enough, why would i ask him whats for dinner while in a dream when its not waking life? I believe my excitement woke me up too since i haven't had many lucid dream and this one was the longest even though it only lasted a minute.

Why is it easier to become lucid during the day while taking a nap?

----------


## lucidreamsavy

DC's can't kick you out of your dreams!  It may have seemed like it, but he didn't kick you out!  He might have caused you to wake up because of what he said.  Excitement of course can be a reason why you woke up.

I suppose you asked what's for dinner because you may not have been fully lucid.  But I think it could also be because you weren't thinking clearly.  This happens to me.  I won't give details, but there is this guy in my dreams (in one dream, looking for him in 2) that I told myself that I'd call him sunglasses dude, just for now- since he wore shades.  But for some reason, I called him "motorcycle dude" in my dream, because I didn't really think about it.  I kept calling him that in my head, and forgot to call him his new name.

It is easier to have a lucid during the day in a nap because you have more of those "awareness" type things in your head.  That sounded really bad, but the daylight brings those on.  Feel free, other dreamers, to explain better what I tried poorly to explain  :tongue2: .

----------


## PercyLucid

Excitement my friend, excitement.  

No one but your own mind can kick you out of your dreams.  In some lucids I experience extreme situations and did not wake up, it's all emotional

- Jumping head on from the moon to the earth without being able to brake hitting hard the ground.
- Getting trapped by the police after jumping out a skyscraper.
- A meteorite fell on my head to wipe out all the dinosaurs and the forest were I was in (nothing happened to me)

These ones are very extreme, but I had several.  Even a dream character told me to wake up and quit the dream, but it did not happen.

When you turn lucid, do not go bananas.  Think about extending your dream.  Walk slowly and look around.  I do that all the times.  Feel your senses and awareness.  After a few minutes, try talking to a DC or jumping.  Do RCs.

----------


## imaginefaisalpl

thank you guys for the input!  :smiley: 
It's so hard not to be excited when lucid dreaming is so new to me. 

I guess it will just take some more practice to fully control my LDs  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> thank you guys for the input! 
> It's so hard not to be excited when lucid dreaming is so new to me. 
> 
> I guess it will just take some more practice to fully control my LDs



Yeah.  I do not blame you about that.  It happens to 99.9% of non natural lucid dreamers.  It will happen to you two or three times, you will get frustrated and then enjoying a larger lucid  :smiley:   Keep trying and motivation is the clue, and it seems you got the hang of it :up:

----------


## AndresLD

I'm gonna have to disagree with lucidreamsavy and percylucid and say that DC's CAN kick you out of your dream.

One time after I successfully WILDed, I was outside of my house creating a portal to meet Nomad at the pyramids when my DC mom started yelling at me from a window, scaring the shit out of me and waking me up. Crazy shit

----------


## hintss

> Yeah.  I do not blame you about that.  It happens to 99.9% of non natural lucid dreamers.  It will happen to you two or three times, you will get frustrated and then enjoying a larger lucid   Keep trying and motivation is the clue, and it seems you got the hang of it :up:



my only problem I'v had in LDs so far is not remembering them...
my first, I only saying that it was a dream...
and my second, I forgot it already, but I remember it was from a memory RC

----------


## TheOneirologist

I think I do get what AndresLD is saying. Theoretically, if a DC scared you in a dream, you'd lose the calmness that is necessary for maintaining LDs, and therefore either wake up or lose lucidity.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Andra

I one of my dreams I realized I started to float just like I do in my OBEs so I became lucid.I wasn't very excited since I've learned how to control myself pretty well.But then my brother materialized in front of me and smiled like he knew something I did't or he had an advantage and said something.I flew in the yard but he followed me so I started shouting at him to live me alone because I didn't know how to get rid if him and continue my dream.Unfortunately because I was so mad at him I wake up... :Mad:

----------


## fhgshfdg

Very recently I had a lucid dream where I awoke from my couch to see a blue light shining out of a dresser. A blue man, much like Dr. Manhattan but clothed, emerged and helped me get up from the laying position (something I have difficulty doing normally). I looked at him and asked if he could help me in my lucid dreams by teaching me better dream control. He nodded and turned into my room. I followed him but he shut the door in my face and I woke up.

It was almost like he was telling me I wasn't ready yet and kicked me out of my dream. I proceeded to fall into a half lucid immediately after waking up and fall back asleep. Dreams can be strangely cohesive sometimes :/

----------


## Philosopher8659

Very Good! You have noticed that you were kicked out. Keep it up, you may come to notice that another will than your own is at play. I have been kicked out. So, yes, both gods and men have asked me to leave. I am just not popular. 
Have you noticed anything else-things you are not allowed to do? Or perhaps even situations meant to be instructive about behavior in general?

----------


## fhgshfdg

> Very Good! You have noticed that you were kicked out. Keep it up, you may come to notice that another will than your own is at play. I have been kicked out. So, yes, both gods and men have asked me to leave. I am just not popular. 
> Have you noticed anything else-things you are not allowed to do? Or perhaps even situations meant to be instructive about behavior in general?



Are we still talking about dreaming?

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Are we still talking about dreaming?



Lucid Dreaming. I see some here are starting to get the idea of communication through visual metaphor. The process will be similar, but much, much slower than learning normal langauge.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Very recently I had a lucid dream where I awoke from my couch to see a blue light shining out of a dresser. A blue man, much like Dr. Manhattan but clothed, emerged and helped me get up from the laying position (something I have difficulty doing normally). I looked at him and asked if he could help me in my lucid dreams by teaching me better dream control. He nodded and turned into my room. I followed him but he shut the door in my face and I woke up.
> 
> It was almost like he was telling me I wasn't ready yet and kicked me out of my dream. I proceeded to fall into a half lucid immediately after waking up and fall back asleep. Dreams can be strangely cohesive sometimes :/



You misunderstood what was said. You can be helped via lucid dreaming, however the metaphor about the door you missed. The same metaphor is used in both Old and New Test. 
Doors, shutters, gates, etc., that which regulates passage, in a life form, the passage of life, comming and going. Eating, breathing, etc. 

In the case you asked about "What he shall shut none shall open, what he shall open none shall shut." Or again, the name of the beast 666 which means "The shutter that turns the past into the future and brings the future to pass." The human mind. Forget the pop culture bullshit. 

They can help you, what ever they are, and they said they would, however, that door only you can open. You should have opened the door. Noone can do that for you. No one can eat for you, breathe for you, see for you, etc., It is what is meant to be alive. 

If you decide to open it, know this, you must work on it not only when asleep , but awake as well. It is a lifetime dedication.

At any rate, your teacher wanted to make it clear to you. It would help, but it will not open your mind for you. 

Now let us get a bit more in depth. 

1) you were told you would be helped.
2) You were told that you will learn language differently--the structure of dream, visual metaphor, It is called "dark speeches" "dark sentences" in scripture. It means you will have to understand langauge differently, according to standards in judgment. See Works of Plato. 
3) You were given some ground rules, you have to open your mind. I.e. like all systems, must acquire and eat, and produce,  so to speak. 
4) You are ready, but the choice is yours. 
5) And maybe you have an attitude problem of expecting others to do something for you that you have to do yourself. 

A lot was said. Who knows? Maybe someday you might make a passable prophet, but by then you will understand that word quite differently than you do now.

Well, cheer up. Apparently you are not hopelessly brain dead! Otherwise I don't think you would have gotten the invitation.

----------


## 90sjesus

I had three small lucids as I kept waking up and then almost immediately falling asleep again yesterday morning. In the final one, I was instantly aware of this woman, aged around 38, with short brown hair. She just did NOT want me to be lucid or dreaming at all. She wouldn't leave me alone to concentrate and calm down. I am the least violent of people in reality but could not help trying to fight her off, which caused me to lose the dream in the end. I think she may have represented my lack of control/concentration - my lack of 100% lucidity, 'cause if I were truly 100% lucid, I wouldn't have been bothered with her presence. I would have created a hole in which she fell through, or told her that she needed to leave because her child was waiting for her at a school and that she needed to hurry etc etc. 

So, in answer to the question, I believe that YES they can kick you out of your dreams but only if your control is questionable like mine. Once you're fully lucid and in control, they won't be able to kick us out of dreams; we'll be the ones kicking them out of our vision  ::D:

----------


## fhgshfdg

Very interesting thoughts there. The problem is, when he shut the door in my face it kicked me out of the dream. It seems to me as though it was myself who allowed it because I believe that all of the thoughts, sights, sounds, and feelings I experience in my dreams are creations of my own mind.

However, maybe it is my subconscious speaking to me through my dreams; a deeper, wiser me, if you will. That would be a very interesting thought indeed. Of course, I cannot control the actions of my subconscious and they are a truer me than I understand and am therefore at the mercy of it. Maybe, as I learn to understand myself and grow more and more during my daily life, then perhaps I will make gradual steps towards conquering or becoming (whichever you prefer) my subconscious and therefore be able to obtain greater control over my lucid dreams. I'm excited now for who I will become!

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Very interesting thoughts there. The problem is, when he shut the door in my face it kicked me out of the dream. It seems to me as though it was myself who allowed it because I believe that all of the thoughts, sights, sounds, and feelings I experience in my dreams are creations of my own mind.
> 
> However, maybe it is my subconscious speaking to me through my dreams; a deeper, wiser me, if you will. That would be a very interesting thought indeed. Of course, I cannot control the actions of my subconscious and they are a truer me than I understand and am therefore at the mercy of it. Maybe, as I learn to understand myself and grow more and more during my daily life, then perhaps I will make gradual steps towards conquering or becoming (whichever you prefer) my subconscious and therefore be able to obtain greater control over my lucid dreams. I'm excited now for who I will become!



Instead of assuming; use the lucid dreamstate to ask. As you did before, ask very specific questions.

----------


## AndresLD

> You misunderstood what was said. You can be helped via lucid dreaming, however the metaphor about the door you missed. The same metaphor is used in both Old and New Test. 
> Doors, shutters, gates, etc., that which regulates passage, in a life form, the passage of life, comming and going. Eating, breathing, etc. 
> 
> In the case you asked about "What he shall shut none shall open, what he shall open none shall shut." Or again, the name of the beast 666 which means "The shutter that turns the past into the future and brings the future to pass." The human mind. Forget the pop culture bullshit. 
> 
> They can help you, what ever they are, and they said they would, however, that door only you can open. You should have opened the door. Noone can do that for you. No one can eat for you, breathe for you, see for you, etc., It is what is meant to be alive. 
> 
> If you decide to open it, know this, you must work on it not only when asleep , but awake as well. It is a lifetime dedication.
> 
> ...



Why do you always have to make it so much more  complicated O.o, the question was "Has a dream character ever kicked you out of your dream?", people usually answer stuff like "Yes, *here goes his/her experience in which something related to the question happened to them* "

----------


## Philosopher8659

> Why do you always have to make it so much more  complicated O.o, the question was "Has a dream character ever kicked you out of your dream?", people usually answer stuff like "Yes, *here goes his/her experience in which something related to the question happened to them* "



Well, as long as you have appointed yourself my personal censor, how about making it more relevant? How do you find so much time to cry?

And I really aplogize for making you read all that. But I guess I should at least give one of those pseudo-intellectual defences. A wise man once said that an unexamined life was not worth living, however, he was flattering his audience, because, even biology states that an unexamined life has not been lived at all.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> How do you find so much time to cry?



 :Eek:  That doesn't sound very nice... _LOVE IS THE ANSWER!!!_

----------


## Philosopher8659

> That doesn't sound very nice... _LOVE IS THE ANSWER!!!_



Love is all the things two people do together to maintain and promote their life. The life of the mind is called reason. 

If love is forever, then that emotion that comes and goes cannot be said to be love.

----------


## TheOneirologist

::hrm::  Well, okay...

Do any of you realize that the last post from the creator of this thread was on the 28th of June and that this conversation is no longer remotely on topic?

----------


## AndresLD

> Well, as long as you have appointed yourself my personal censor, how about making it more relevant? How do you find so much time to cry?
> 
> And I really aplogize for making you read all that. But I guess I should at least give one of those pseudo-intellectual defences. A wise man once said that an unexamined life was not worth living, however, he was flattering his audience, because, even biology states that an unexamined life has not been lived at all.




Can you put that in different words? Like the ones that people normally use

----------


## Cabletv

Yeah I find that the longest LDs do happen when I just chill and observe stuff around me and stay calm. Obviously I get excited, 'cos I'm fairly new to all this, but I try to keep my dream character fairly lax aswell. It is still so amazing how everything is so clear and life-like. Anyway, what I just said was still fairly pointless, and now I'm rambling. Goodbye.

----------

